# Slow Sixers forum



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

The Sixers forum from the previous posts date seems very inactive in the past.
I remembered when i used the forum a few years ago ,specially the Sixers,it was more excitment in the air and motivation for fans to speak about the team ,this season to be honest they could do alot worse then i think they are doing this season...
One of the things we do need to show is support for the team when they most need it and having a city where the Eagles keep making the playoffs and Vick is new symbol in Philly,where the Phillies are probably the main contenders to take the World Series home ,the Flyers are doing good in the regular season in hockey after the Stanley Cup show last year against Chicago...Where does this say about the Sixers?
Progress thats what we need ,since the golden Iverson years we havent been able to get any kind of hope in the air ...
Fans not showing ,the Sixers management staff didnt showed thru the years the best of support the team needed and the best of trades we saw...Iguadala never really showed the leader we hoped one day he would be,Dalember as a post player never develop to the dominant all around center we wanted him to be...
Now we do have a young team with young hopes on young players ,once again i may see in a close future a stop on their development (i hope it doesnt) ,so its time for everybody to step up around the team ,this is a call for Sixers fans to show once again we do want and we do NEED more ....
Are you in or are you out?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's hard to get excited about a team that stalls at the same point. Okay they have young talent but then what? Do you wait and hope these guys all pan out or do you make a move and bring in someone who actually compliments the players you feel are the core?

The basic truth is the team isn't going to win a championship especially not by holding onto everyone. I feel that just about every player in the rotation (except for Spencer Hawes) could be a positive rotation piece on another team but if no move is made we have a bunch of complimentary parts that aren't build around anything.

For example:

Iguodala would be a great piece to play next to a star wing scorer.
Thad would thrive on a team that plays uptempo with a good PG that lets him do his work off the ball and he's not asked to create.
Lou would be perfect on a team that gives him the ball and lets him be instant offense off the bench but limits his freedom.

It's just you put these pieces together and they just don't compliment each other. They're good enough together to steal some games, and make the playoffs and give a fight in the first round. But is that what we're here for? I think that's the problem situation the Sixers are in right now.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I feel kinda bad for not being a "good fan" this year with regards to following the squad. I still do the box score thing with regularity, but only have only had very limited exposure to thier day to day play as I haven't purchased league pass just yet. I'm really on the fence on whether to spend the money now for the reasons Coates listed. At the end of the day more often than not watching them play frustrates me more than it excites me. I think he's right. It's not just because they are bad, because lord knows we've endured plenty of that. It's because they are so perptually middling to a fault. 

I also happen to be a Rams fan (weird as that may be) and had a great time following them this year and in years past. Reason being, when they were total **** it was fine that was thier identity, they accepted it and looked forward. Now they have a shot at a promising future and it's something that is fun to folow.

Difference with the Sixers is with as young as they may be management has them stuck in such a state that when they underachieve they are really bad and when they overachieve they are still simply OK. That would be fine if it was a temporary situation, but because of series of bad contracts, moves and an unwillingness to blow it up the Sixers are stuck in limbo. Limbo is a really draining thing to ask fans to endure and primarily what I point to when people question my entusiasm or lack their of in regards to a squad I used to watch religiously. That and I know the brutal forth quarter collapses would make me furious.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea i agree with both of you guys!
I think the one to be blamed is year after year the menaging staff havent found a way yet to change the mentality of the team and things dont look bright ,or i dont see the light of change coming anytime soon...
For those reasons i do think this franchise that we support needs a big shake


----------

